# Sticky Toffee Pudding?



## Jen

My boyfriend and I are great fans of sticky toffee pudding and I'd like to attempt to make some for his birthday in a couple of weeks. Does anyone _here_ have a good recipe for it? I've found a few on various places on the internet (and I limited the search with "site: .uk"), but, having never made it before, I don't know which one to pick.

Also, what if you can't serve it right away? He has the misfortune of having his birthday fall the day before papers are due, so I'm not entirely sure if we'll be able to get to it the day of.


----------



## BobVigneault

I just like the sound of this Jen. I'm always eager to find another way to blow my diet. Hope we get some answers soon.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Jen, Here you go. This may not be the best recipe, but it's so easy. Minimal prep and cooking time. It's from Nigella Lawson, a British cookery writer who has a food network program. I tweak it by substituting dates for banana's as I'm not too fond of dates and I use light brown sugar. (The dark sugar makes it too dark for my taste.) Sorry, the recipe is in grams- get a kitchen scale. Or you might find an online converter.

*Sticky Toffee Pudding*

100g dark brown muscovado sugar
175g self rising flour
125ml whole milk
1 egg
1tsp vanilla extract
50g unsalted butter, melted
200g chopped rolled dates

for sauce:
200g dark brown muscovado sugar
25g butter, cut into little bits
500ml boiling water

Preheat oven to 350F. Butter a 1 1/2liter pudding dish
Combine the flour and 100g sugar in a bowl. Add milk to jug, add egg, vanilla and melted butter and beat together with fork.Pour over sugar/flour and mix with wooden spoon. Fold in dates and scrape everything into pudding dish. It probably won't look very full, but that's OK.

Sprinkle the 200g sugar over the top of cake batter. Dot the cut up butter over it. Pour over the boiling water (you read this right!) Put into oven for 45 mins, though it may need up to 10 mins more. The top will be springy and spongy and underneath will be the delicious rich, sticky sauce. I usually just serve this with cream. Serves 6-8 people.


----------



## Jen

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Jen, Here you go. This may not be the best recipe, but it's so easy. Minimal prep and cooking time. It's from Nigella Lawson, a British cookery writer who has a food network program. I tweak it by substituting dates for banana's as I'm not too fond of dates and I use light brown sugar. (The dark sugar makes it too dark for my taste.) Sorry, the recipe is in grams- get a kitchen scale. Or you might find an online converter.



Yay! Thank you! I didn't realise Nigella Lawson is British (I remember her cookbooks from when I worked in a bookstore). Good to know. 

And no worries on the grams! My parents are both from Europe and most of my family recipes are in grams. I'm quite comfortable cooking with recipes given in metric (and I do love my handy-dandy kitchen scale).

Do you have any advice on what to do if it can't be eaten right away?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Glad the metric system will work for you. 
Store in the fridge after it is cooled.
Any reheating will cost you in terms of flavor. But you could wrap in foil and reheat in the oven for say 20 mins. Or I will reheat leftovers in a serving bowl in the microwave. (I know, I know)
With another recipe where cake and sauce are made separately you can reheat much easier.You could even reheat with sauce poured over the cake. Just use a low oven and cover in foil. You might also want to lightly sprinkle water on the cake to help keep the moistness. 
But with the Nigella recipe, it will be cooking whilst you eat your entree.
I predict a Sticky Toffee Pudding coming from my own oven this weekend.


----------



## Jen

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Glad the metric system will work for you.
> Store in the fridge after it is cooled.
> Any reheating will cost you in terms of flavor. But you could wrap in foil and reheat in the oven for say 20 mins. Or I will reheat leftovers in a serving bowl in the microwave. (I know, I know)
> With another recipe where cake and sauce are made separately you can reheat much easier.You could even reheat with sauce poured over the cake. Just use a low oven and cover in foil. You might also want to lightly sprinkle water on the cake to help keep the moistness.
> But with the Nigella recipe, it will be cooking whilst you eat your entree.
> I predict a Sticky Toffee Pudding coming from my own oven this weekend.



Brilliant. Thanks so much for the help and recipe!


----------



## Augusta

Jen a much simpler and pretty darn good toffee/caramel pudding can be had by getting Borden's Sweetened Condensed Milk in the can. You boil the can with the label removed in a pot of water for 3 hrs. Put the can on it's side. Let it cool then refrigerate still in the can until chilled. It is wonderful served with whipped cream and slivered almonds on top.


----------



## Jen

Augusta said:


> Jen a much simpler and pretty darn good toffee/caramel pudding can be had by getting Borden's Sweetened Condensed Milk in the can. You boil the can with the label removed in a pot of water for 3 hrs. Put the can on it's side. Let it cool then refrigerate still in the can until chilled. It is wonderful served with whipped cream and slivered almonds on top.



That sounds really yummy! I have every intention of trying it sometime, but it's not Sticky Toffee Pudding.  Pudding = Britglish for any dessert.


----------



## Augusta

That looks really good!! The British have so many funny pet name for things. I guess we do too.


----------



## TheDow

STICKY TOFFEE PUDDING!!!!

Oh MAN...I've been wanting this since I got back from Scotland! I wish I could thank you many times.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

TheDow said:


> STICKY TOFFEE PUDDING!!!!
> 
> Oh MAN...I've been wanting this since I got back from Scotland! I wish I could thank you many times.



You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to say that we made this tonight, and it was very yummy! Thanks again!


----------



## Idelette

This looks great...I am going to try this! Btw, what is muscovado sugar and where can I get it??


----------



## Augusta

Yvonne, it is like brown sugar. You could use dark brown sugar although it's not quite the same. You might find it at a specialty kitchen store or import store.


----------

